# Fiber Clay Aquarium Safe?



## Tonyr3288 (Jun 5, 2016)

I found a statue I would really like to have inside my aquarium. It is sold as a garden decoration and shows as being made from "fiber clay". Would this be safe for my aquarium? Is there something I could coat it with to make it safe?


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Probably not safe. Would not use it, coated or uncoated.


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

I saw some aquariums with fiber clay, though not sure what material they used for it but I think you can ask the store to make sure those do not contain anything toxic.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Seal it with Pond Armor, then you're good.


----------

